# Aussie Ale Recipe



## dc59 (19/11/08)

Hey I'm putting together a recipe for my house warming party and just wanted peoples advice.

48% of JW Pils
48% of JW Pale
4% of JW crystal

60min addition of Pacific Gem to ~30IBU

recultured coopers yeast

Mates are your standard New, Draught, VB type drinkers and it needs to be kegged and ready to drink in 4 weeks time.

Would normally use Magnum for this type of a job but only got Pac Gem, anyone know what I should expect from it? (never used it before)

Also what is the coopers yeast like in terms of attenuation? I normally like to mash around 63 - 65 for session beers. (sorry I've never used coopers yeast before either  )

Thanks for any advice, Dave.


----------



## Pumpy (19/11/08)

Zoe's Aussie beer 
California Common Beer 


Type: All Grain
Date: 10/05/2008 
Batch Size: 40.00 L
Brewer: Pumpy
Boil Size: 50.78 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 40 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.00 kg Weyermann Pilsner (3.9 EBC) Grain 82.06 % 
0.35 kg JWM Wheat Malt (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.08 % 
0.05 kg JWM Dark Crystal (220.6 EBC) Grain 0.61 % 
50.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.00 %] (60 min) Hops 30.1 IBU 
1.13 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 13.25 % 
Whitelabs British Ale yeast 


Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.055 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.07 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.65 % 
Bitterness: 30.1 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 7.9 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Light Body Total Grain Weight: 7.40 kg 
Sparge Water: 27.54 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Light Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 19.30 L of water at 75.1 C 65.6 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 12.35 L of water at 94.9 C 75.6 C 



Mash Notes: Simple single infusion mash for use with most modern well modified grains (about 95% of the time).


----------



## kabooby (19/11/08)

Looks fine mate. I haven't used that hop so can't offer any advice on that.

What is going to be your OG?

Kabooby


----------



## sama (19/11/08)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=543


----------



## Pumpy (19/11/08)

Dravid said:


> Hey I'm putting together a recipe for my house warming party and just wanted peoples advice.
> 
> 48% of JW Pils
> 48% of JW Pale
> ...




Check this out Dravid you may have too much crystal

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...c=4646&st=0


pumpy


----------



## tim_mortensen (19/11/08)

Coopers yeast mashed at those temps will attenuate down to 1.005 - 1.007.

I'd consider upping the IBU's to ~40. Australian Pale Ales need the bitterness.

This recipe got 3rd in the Pale Ale Vicbrew

98% JW Pils
2% JW caramalt
mash 63C
POR 60min addition, 40IBU.
Coopers sparkling ale yeast, 18C.
1.051 - 1.005

One of the comments were that it needed another 5 IBU!

The high attenuation of the Coopers yeast lets you up the bitterness whilst still being an easy to drink quaffer, whilst still being nearly 6%!

Never used Pacific Gem but if you can have 40-45 IBU of POR and still need more bitternes then...

One thing about the Coopers yeast is that it is fast, will be finished in 3-4 days. It will be finished and kegged in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Duff (19/11/08)

Wow, 40 - 45 IBU in an Australian Ale is seriously bitter.

Here's mine, after multiple attempts.

The Coopers yeast is nice, however if a little residual sweetness is required, then an English Ale yeast is great. Nice fruitiness as well.

08-33 Australian Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.25
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.42
Anticipated SRM: 5.7
Anticipated IBU: 27.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
72.7 6.00 kg. Bairds Marris Otter England 1.038 3
18.2 1.50 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
6.1 0.50 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
3.0 0.25 kg. Cane Sugar Generic 1.046 0

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Pellet 8.80 25.8 45 min.
10.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Pellet 8.80 2.0 10 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1968 London Extra Special Bitter


----------



## kabooby (19/11/08)

Yeh agree with Duff. 40-45 IBU would be too much for this beer. Especially if you want your mates to drink it.

Thats why I was asking your OG. If its around 1045-1050 keep your IBU around 25

Kabooby


----------



## browndog (19/11/08)

I'd keep the bitterness to the low 30s too. I would also save some of my grain and replace it with sugar or dextrose up to 10% it will help make a dryer beer and your mates and even those who think they know will know no better. I can't see the sense in mixing pils and ale with crystal, just go all ale with 10% crystal and 10% dextrose. Save your pils for beers that require pils. 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Tony (19/11/08)

I made a Aussie Pale Ale a few years back that got a 1st place at the NSW state comp..... flogging dozend of APA's

It was simple:

95% JW ale malt
5% JW wheat malt

POR..... half FWH in a 60 min boil, half 45 min boil.

1.050, 27 IBU

1/3g/liter POR at 10 min to go wont hurt either.

mashed at 66, fermented with 1318 at 18 to 19 deg

Awsome beer!

1275, 1272 or US-05 if you want it drier work well as well.

cheers


----------



## dc59 (22/11/08)

Hey thanks for the reply guys, sorry about the late reply, been busy with work.

Kabooby the OG should come out about 50. Thanks for advice, I'll keep IBU at 30 mark I think.

The pils, pale and crystal combo is my normal APA grain bill which is why I initially choose it. 

So if I choose to sub 10% of pale with sugar, should I than mash a couple degrees higher (say 65~66) to ensure it doesn't thin out too much? Hoping for FG around the 1.005 mark.

Starters have been going for about 4 days now, so I'll be putting this down today. Any of you MALE boys are welcome to drop by if you want. My mob is on our website.

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## kabooby (23/11/08)

Hey mate,

Just read your post. What recipe did you end up using

kabooby


----------

